# Need a book on wild edibles



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've bushed around here and there, . . . I know a few "edibles" out there, . . . but by no means all.

AND, . . . I don't know those to avoid.

Anyone out there got a really good and practical book on what is edible in the woods of the Northern half of the United States?

Thanks, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

A Field Guide to Edible Wild Plants: Eastern and central North America (Peterson Field Guides): Lee Allen Peterson, Roger Tory Peterson: 0046442926225: Amazon.com: Books Here is the one I got


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, I'll order one too.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

vandelescrow said:


> A Field Guide to Edible Wild Plants: Eastern and central North America (Peterson Field Guides): Lee Allen Peterson, Roger Tory Peterson: 0046442926225: Amazon.com: Books Here is the one I got


Thanks, valdelescrow, . . . ordered it tonight, . . . I am not usually good at picking out books, . . . that is why I asked. Looks like this is EXACTLY what I am looking for. I have a 5000 acre park as my next door neighbor, . . . figure to wander through that "grocery store" this summer.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Get a book that covers your location - there are major differences in what is available in different climates, elevations and terrain.


----------

